# NFL Sunday Ticket HD Channels are not showing up in the guide



## jgcox00 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have NFL Sunday ticket and Superfan... the HD channels are not showing up in the guide yet... with a little over 2 hours to go to kickoff. I have resent the subscription and rest the recorder... no help. 

Anyone else see this? Or am I looking too early?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

jgcox00 said:


> I have NFL Sunday ticket and Superfan... the HD channels are not showing up in the guide yet... with a little over 2 hours to go to kickoff. I have resent the subscription and rest the recorder... no help.
> 
> Anyone else see this? Or am I looking too early?


There showing up but you have to do all channel's in the guide to see them.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

They have been showing on mine all week. I would call DirecTV.


----------



## jgcox00 (Aug 30, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> There showing up but you have to do all channel's in the guide to see them.


Yep that was it... man do I feel like an idiot. Thanks


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> There showing up but you have to do all channel's in the guide to see them.


...or just add them to your custom channel list.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> ...or just add them to your custom channel list.


They still don't show up in the HD guide alone on mine, only when I do all channel's in the guide.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> They still don't show up in the HD guide alone on mine, only when I do all channel's in the guide.


HD guide? Since I never use that, I hadn't noticed.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have 2 custom favorite lists:
1) Normal - which is what I use every day

2) NFL - which has just my local CBS and Fox as well as the Sunday Ticket channels in the 700s. Then on Sunday's I edit it taking out the SD versions of games that are in HD and viola! I have a channel guide with just one channel for every game plus game mix and red zone channel. Then I use the Blue button and use the one line guide to quickly surf the games.
When the games are over I change my favorite list back to Normal.


----------

